# sites



## nexstar7 (Oct 24, 2012)

where can i get a tool for removing my front and rear sites? and can i get a recomedation on neon sites. i have a sig sp2022


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I believe that the SP2022 requires a different tool than the rest of the Sigs, you might try Sinclair, Top Gun Supply or Midway. You might also want to call Ryan @ Sig 866 619 1128 as they occasionally have specials on night sights that include installation.


----------



## nexstar7 (Oct 24, 2012)

cool,thanks. cant wait to shoot it


----------

